# '67 GTO Convertible



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

I am working on a '67 GTO convertible. The previous owner converted it from a 4 spd. to an automatic. In the process it looks like he cut the transmission support brackets off the frame and relocated them back a few inches using angle iron. Apparently, the manual transmission crossmember and the automatic transmission crossmember sit at different locations. Also, from what I've read, the convertible uses a different crossmember. Is that correct? 
What I'm looking for are pics of the original brackets welded to the frame and if there is a vendor that sells them, the name of the vendor, or, if someone has a set of good used ones that have been removed from a 4 speed car.
Here's a pic of what's there now. You can see the weld beads from where the old brackets were removed.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You are correct. The X Member differed between AT & ST.
I don't have access to the Convert at this time but found a few file images that may shed some light on the missing frame brackets.
You will need to fab them up or find good used ones.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

This is interesting indeed. Went and took pics of my 67 manual post




























car and mine has a open frame.


----------



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks guys for the response and the pics.
I left one piece of information out. That is, I am converting it back to a 4 speed car. Hence the need for pics and information on the manual/ convertible x-member, ie; length.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Popof4 said:


> Thanks guys for the response and the pics.
> I left one piece of information out. That is, I am converting it back to a 4 speed car. Hence the need for pics and information on the manual/ convertible x-member, ie; length.


The convertible/boxed frame will use a narrower crossmember then and open frame. My guess is that the one you have is correct - it was just moved back so the crossmember's transmission mount holes would work with the TH-400 as it needs to be moved rearward. On an open frame, not an issue as you have holes drilled in the frame so the crossmember can be moved back and then bolted on to the corresponding holes in the frame.

Here is an aftermarket crossmember - which gives some measurements. So I think you can use your crossmember, but need to get your brackets that hold the ends welded onto the frame and you may be good to go.









1964-1967 A Body Convertible or Boxed Frame Crossmember | RCAEC1


64-67 convertible or boxed frame transmission crossmember GTO, LeMans, Tempest, GS, Skylark, 442, Cutlass, F85, Chevelle, El Camino, Malibu, Monte Carlo, Special, Sport Wagon, Vista Cruiser, or Grand Prix with a TH350, Muncie, Powerglide, T-10, 700R4, 4L60, 4L60E, Super T-10, Saginaw, TH200...




www.crossmembers.com


----------

